# Old pro starting new....



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

So after a 25 year absence from drain cleaning, I am thinking of getting back into it. Yes I know my wife already told me I'm crazy. But I say hey, what could possibly go wrong with a 58 year old guy lugging around heavy equipment???...
I have been looking at equipment and found an "open box" K50 with cable and heads for $700 and a K1500 that was used once with cables and heads for $2000.00 So far so good!!! I have several other items ordered. 
Now my question is this. What size Jetter to get. I want to know if a 3000 PSI at 4 GPM will be sufficient to clean 3 and 4 inch lines in a timley manor or do I need something larger? I am looking to do mainly residential and restaurant work.
Also back in the day we didn't have cameras, do any of you use the lower cost model camera with any success? if so which ones? 
Also do any of you work out of a trailer instead of a truck. I know they are more of a pain to maneuver, but the insurance is less and the ramp is appealing...
Thanks for your help
Greg


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Here we go again. It's like asking a mechanic what's the best tool to buy. I'd personally go with a K-7500. A k1500 is overkill in most applications, unless they haven't Rodded in a looong time. I have a k1500 and I'll tell ya, it will not be stopped by tree roots or wipes, but if your by yourself it's going to take a lot longer than a drum. K50 is a quality machine. But I prefer the cleanliness of a General powervee and handystand.

Do it right or do it twice


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

I already have the k1500 and the K50. That's what I used in the past and I really like them. Yes the 1500 is a little overkill but I just don't like drum machines.

What I really am interested in is the water jetters. 

*I don't care about the brand or a "favorite"*...

I just want to know what Pressure and GPM works well in 3 and 4 inch lines.

It is a very specific question.

Just want to know what will get the job done in a timely manner.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

18 gpm and 4000psi is the industry standard.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg755 said:


> So after a 25 year absence from drain cleaning, I am thinking of getting back into it. Yes I know my wife already told me I'm crazy. But I say hey, what could possibly go wrong with a 58 year old guy lugging around heavy equipment???...
> I have been looking at equipment and found an "open box" K50 with cable and heads for $700 and a K1500 that was used once with cables and heads for $2000.00 So far so good!!! I have several other items ordered.
> Now my question is this. What size Jetter to get. *I want to know if a 3000 PSI at 4 GPM will be sufficient to clean 3 and 4 inch lines in a timley manor or do I need something larger?* I am looking to do mainly residential and restaurant work.
> Also back in the day we didn't have cameras, do any of you use the lower cost model camera with any success? if so which ones?
> ...


Timely manner....that's not specific at all but rather subjective. What do consider a timely manner?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I run 1 1/4" innercore eel cables through my K1500a.and use an expanding 3 by 6 or 4 by 6 cutter. I pretty much pretzeled 90% of the ridge stuff. It's a beast of a machine isn't it?


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

I agree the 1500 is a beast. but if you take your time with it, it really is not bad. At my age I am not planning on working as hard and long as I did when I was a kid. Two jobs a day (main line) is probably going to be my limit...

As far as jetting goes: I don't know what "reasonable time" is. To me I just assumed that if you had the right machine you should be able to clean a 4" line by 50 foot in an hour or two. 

But I don't really know, because back in my day no one around my town had a jetter. So since I never used one I have no frame of reference.

As far as size goes lets try it a different way.... Is it even worth messing with a jetter that is 3000/4000 psi at 4/5 GPM? How long would one of these take to clean a 4" by 50 foot line?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg755 said:


> I agree the 1500 is a beast. but if you take your time with it, it really is not bad. At my age I am not planning on working as hard and long as I did when I was a kid. Two jobs a day (main line) is probably going to be my limit...
> 
> As far as jetting goes: I don't know what "reasonable time" is. To me I just assumed that if you had the right machine you should be able to clean a 4" line by 50 foot in an hour or two.
> 
> ...


30 minutes but it requires alot of skill. Just go big and get a big jetter and it'll be easier on you. I'd go to the WWETT show before buying anything.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

As far as a camera, try to buy a Ridgid if at all possible.

Buy it once, and have it for the long term.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> 30 minutes but it requires alot of skill. Just go big and get a big jetter and it'll be easier on you. I'd go to the WWETT show before buying anything.


To put this in perspective, I have 31 jobs with my jetter but only have 14 hours. Jetting just doesn't take long....it's the setup time that sucks.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> To put this in perspective, I have 31 jobs with my jetter but only have 14 hours. Jetting just doesn't take long....it's the setup time that sucks.


I ordered the root ranger today, can't wait to play with it. Justin is excited as well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Take a look at this website for used cameras to get you started until you get cash flow going and can afford to buy a nice system http://www.rjmcompany.com/sewer-cameras/used-sewer-cameras.htm


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in the same position with the age thing. I seriously need new drain equipment, but I'm a short timer. Besides, there's more drain cleaning companies than pot heads in this town.

My last drain cleaning job was a few months ago.....doesn't make sense to buy thousands of dollars of equipment for a little business.

Anyway, plumbing is too easy with all this plastic crap. I'll be plumbing when I'm 80....easy peasy. Why work hard doing drain cleaning................


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

If you have good credit and you get those no interest for like a year offers from your credit card. Take advantage just make sure you paid before interest kicks in. This is a good way to save and keep cash flow.

Buy good tools so you only buy them once. Ridgid for a camera, even a used one is better than anything else out there. On the jetter not a bad idea to go to the WWE show to see what is out there and go from there. Good luck!


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

@Plumber. You have a point, but the reason I don't want to get back into plumbing is because
#1 My License in FL and TN expired many years ago, now I am in NY and they are a real Pain in the #$#, The state of NY is just not a friend to business owners. I just sold 2 business's because I am tired of all the nonsense I had to deal with.
#2 I want to move to the south soon so I just want to get in and start right away, not take tests and get certified, warehouse parts, or inventory parts.
#3 Plastic may be easy, but typically the jobs last longer, I don't like crawling under houses in the winter, or digging ditches, carrying heavy water tanks etc etc. I really don't want to keep up with a huge inventory of parts. I know I could get them as the jobs come up, but I hate making trips to get parts.

CJ the plumber... In my opinion credit is evil, plain and simple. if I can't buy it I save up or I get something else or forget it all together. The thing that really helps cash flow is having no debt... As far as the Camera goes I am torn on the subject. I love Ridgid, but they are way over priced. For my purpose it just makes no sense to drop 8-12 grand. If I can find a real good color one, at a good price, I will jump on it. As far as jetters go I picked up a small electric one for inside work, but I am still looking at various larger machines. Winter is coming up so I may put off the decision until after the wwett show.
Cajunhiker. Thanks for the link. Right now all he has is a pretty beat up Black and white. I will check back with him from time to time. I normally don't like to buy anything used unless I can see it in person.
Just missed what may have been a great deal, here in NY, on a ridgid camera but I hesitated, by the time I decided to by it (2 hours later) it was gone...


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Greg755 said:


> @Plumber. You have a point, but the reason I don't want to get back into plumbing is because #1 My License in FL and TN expired many years ago, now I am in NY and they are a real Pain in the #$#, The state of NY is just not a friend to business owners. I just sold 2 business's because I am tired of all the nonsense I had to deal with. #2 I want to move to the south soon so I just want to get in and start right away, not take tests and get certified, warehouse parts, or inventory parts. #3 Plastic may be easy, but typically the jobs last longer, I don't like crawling under houses in the winter, or digging ditches, carrying heavy water tanks etc etc. I really don't want to keep up with a huge inventory of parts. I know I could get them as the jobs come up, but I hate making trips to get parts. CJ the plumber... In my opinion credit is evil, plain and simple. if I can't buy it I save up or I get something else or forget it all together. The thing that really helps cash flow is having no debt... As far as the Camera goes I am torn on the subject. I love Ridgid, but they are way over priced. For my purpose it just makes no sense to drop 8-12 grand. If I can find a real good color one, at a good price, I will jump on it. As far as jetters go I picked up a small electric one for inside work, but I am still looking at various larger machines. Winter is coming up so I may put off the decision until after the wwett show. Cajunhiker. Thanks for the link. Right now all he has is a pretty beat up Black and white. I will check back with him from time to time. I normally don't like to buy anything used unless I can see it in person. Just missed what may have been a great deal, here in NY, on a ridgid camera but I hesitated, by the time I decided to by it (2 hours later) it was gone...


Darn


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wound up getting an older B/W seesnake - Cost about the same as an off brand. Has about 150 foot or so of cable, not sure if it has a sonde. Ran it in a pipe, picture looks fine and the counter works... VHS looks like new but is not a great option - better than nothing - I can always upgrade later...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Greg, nice choice. I got a b/w gen eye 3 for 5k and it's made its money 100x over, if your tv has rca cables in the back you can make a dvd with this potable Sony DVD maker. I bought mine for 100$ it's been one of our most popular sells.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

KoleckeINC Thanks. I was going to look at options for recording but you solved that problem.

I still want to find a used micro or a mini.

Now all I have to do is figure out how to make money with the thing. It seems to me that people don't charge much for an inspection???? 

I was looking at websites and Print ads from various parts of the country. It is amazing to see just how many drain cleaners do NOT have anything about Camera or video in their ads or on their websites. 
Most of them do not have jetters mentioned either. 
Back in my home town (down south) the only one to have these services is roto rooter. The independents, only have cable machines and their ads look like they did in the late seventies. Looking at the advertisements it is almost as if I never left the business....


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy to help anybody. I advertise it in my angies list free ad. But I might as well follow "moto-scooter" and hand out my cards because I get more business behind those guys than anyone. I only charge-150 camera inspection/DVD and I try to add it on to every mainline cleaning. Takes 3 minutes to burn the dvd-and don't let your helper unplug it while your packing the camera up. Ha ha ha.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes...it has a sonde


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Gear Junkie, now all I have to do is get myself a used locator. I think the one nob turns the sonde on off... I still have no idea what the round red button above the word ridgid is for...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ridgid website has alot of the old instructions, I think it's an image flip. I'd recommend a scout locator.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

The image flip is a button close to the monitor screen. I will try the Ridgid site, thanks.

Making more progress. Found a sweet Aluminum Enclosed Trailer today- that saved me over $2000. A lot of things arrived today via UPS and Freight. Built one set of shelves and installed them last night.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

admin please delete this post. 
photos wont load...


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

Put up a couple of pictures in My Album, You can get an idea of how the new van is shaping up. When I get the trailer emptied I have to take it out for lettering...


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

So the Van is finally lettered.







The shelves have been installed, so now I just have to move everything from the trailer over.


Hey I think I finally got the photos to show up WOO HOOO

Well that was exhausting... Will try to post a photo of the van completed tomorrow.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I stopped reading at Malibu.

Mmmmm


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> I stopped reading at Malibu.
> 
> Mmmmm


ok what ever that means...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Greg755 said:


> ok what ever that means...


 It means I like rum. 

As a side note, I think it is bad form to have alcohol boxes in your service vehicle where others will see it. Just my opinion but your rig looks great.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It's way too clean.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

> It means I like rum.


BA HA HA HA HA... I don't know how I didn't catch that... that is funny.

You know you bring up a good point, but It was the only box that was big enough to hold the closet flanges... 



> It's way too clean.


I agree, at least it is packed with stuff so it looks like a plumbing truck. I did have to go out in the slush yesterday so it has a lot of dirt and salt on it, does that count? 
I am almost out of space and I still need to put the faucets in there some where and a couple boxes of fittings.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Greg755 said:


> I did have to go out in the slush yesterday so it has a lot of dirt and salt on it, does that count? I am almost out of space and I still need to put the faucets in there some where and a couple boxes of fittings.


Take a shovel of slush and throw it in the back then dump a can of purple primer, lol


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

I will be selling the See snake plus that I have shown in this thread. Right after I bought it I went the show and wound up buying new ones from Electric EEL so I really don't need this one. It is $3000 local pick up or you can arrange for some shipper to pick it up. Additional photos will be in the for sale section. Thanks G.


----------

